# This is me....



## The Dude (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey there. I'm Tim. I'm not sure what this will turn in to, if anything, but I need to get writing. I'm an English major and certified to teach secondary English so I figure I should do some writing to keep me focused. I never really thought of myself as a good storyteller, or even particularly interesting in anyway. I guess I never really started writing because I don't feel like I have anything original to say. At this point, I know I should just write about anything because I'll never be good at something if I don't actually do it. Sounds simple enough. 

I teach at Annapolis High School. I've coached swimming there for 12 years now. I went to high school there. Never in a million years did I think I would be around that school for this long. I hated it there. In retrospect, it was a good school. I say was for a reason; it's not what it used to be. I love coaching there. There was a while when I wasn't sure I wanted to do it anymore, but this year has helped revitalize me a bit. I teach a class called Earn All. It's not what I want to be teaching, but it's a job. It's an at risk program that's fairly new, and the money is decent for now. I'm pretty tired right now and this is the most I've written since I finished school. Would it be way unoriginal and cliche to end this with: To be continued......?


----------



## Shinn (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi there and let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Tim 

~ Shinn


----------



## lordofhats (Dec 5, 2007)

Welcome. We ahve a special offer today where all new members recieve a free bag of gummi bears and a smashing hat! *Gives dude a pack of gummi bears and a hat*


----------



## Nickie (Dec 5, 2007)

Hello to you, Tim, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Queen of Dorks (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum, look foreward to viewing your work


----------



## Hawke (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Tim. Nice to meet you. Enjoy!


----------



## iceguy303 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey The dude, 
  I was looking for a post from you.  Last time I searched the forum didnt find your name.  Now that I know what your first name is and where you work, I can start stalking you again.  (Dont freak out moderator, he's my best friend and I threaten him all the time)   Anyway, if you find out how to have those little green squares to mutate and change from "Member", let me know.  I have been trying to figure that out.  

Good luck on catching the kid that smears poop all over the bathroom.  It might be the principal.  I bet no one would suspect him.


----------



## iceguy303 (Dec 6, 2007)

Also, love the picture.  Did you have the wax in your mustashe that time?


----------



## iceguy303 (Dec 6, 2007)

Another thing you were saying about not being able to write during the day, consider posting some questions about the stuff you read.  I think some of the books you pick up are very interesting and I know there are profiles out there that can point you in some better directions to finding more.


----------



## The Dude (Dec 6, 2007)

I think it would be really funny if you got kicked off here for your threatening remarks.  

To everyone else:  Thanks for the welcome.


----------

